# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  تبدیل دایره به تعداد خطوط

## saed2006

فرمول تبدیل دایره به تعداد خطوط ریز رو کسی میدونه؟

----------


## mortezamsp

منظورت اینه که دایره رو به یک  چندضلعی منتظم تبدیل کنیم یا اینکه اون رو با مجموعه شعاع ها رسم کنیم؟

----------

